# looking at 2001 allroad



## intender (Sep 1, 2006)

I currently own an 01 wolfsburg that I have done a decent amount of work to, but its getting to be a money pit for a car with over 180k miles on it. just up the road from me there is a 2001 allroad for sell for just over 6k. I went and drove it the other day and the only thing I really didnt like about the car was that it is an automatic tranny, but other than that it seemed to be in good shape. 126k miles on and good service record. Guy seemed to be really honest about the whole situation and liked the car enough that he actually owned 2 nearly identical except the one he was keeping was 6mt. I expect to have to eventually start putting a bit of money into the car but I dont plan to mod the car like my jetta which I am hoping will keep it alive and somewhat problem free for a good time. 
wondering if the 01 audi have the same connection for the vag since i have that already, and trying to search info on whether I can fit my front mount from my jetta in the front of the audi. The things a monster and I had to cut a lot of metal and hack on the front bumper to get it on the jetta, but the audi looks to have a lot of room up there. either way I am probably going to sell off the jetta mostly as a parts car or project car. Just need to know if the audi is a decent buy for that price and worth getting. if not I will probably end up getting some Japanese car and selling off the vag and front mount with the jetta.


----------

